# Colnago Arte 2006



## greg.ag (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi There

I just dropped a deposit down on a Colnago Arte 2006. I am going entry level because thats what I am at the moment!  (Only just discovered the joys of road riding having come from MTB!)

I am going with the one that comes with Shimano Ultegra. It is an aluminium frame with a full carbon rear triangle. The finish on the frame looks top-notch and I am very impressed with how much bike i'm getting in comparison to other bikes in the same price bracket (AUD $3500.00). I believe that this is one of the few Colnagos that is being assembled in Taiwan.

Looks like most of you guys in this forum are into the higher end italian steeds that I'll probably aspire to getting when my riding improves! In the meantime I would like to hear from someone else who might have taken the Arte for a ride! Keen to know if i made a good choice  and not so keen to hear the opposite!!! :mad2:


----------

